# Average Price for broms



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was thinking about getting into the brom business have a hawaii supplier thats giving me pretty good prices I just need to know how much everyone usually pay.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well that would depend on the species, but generally they run $5-$15 for the common species.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Average

and what I'd like to pay, are different 

for modest sized pups --> 5$ max

planted specimens I can see 10$ for most.

If you are getting pups, try and keep to <5$ and package deals for less.

S


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input keep it coming the supplier have alot of medium sized broms specified the medium small ones so they are better to fit in a viv.. If all goes well I am a competitive seller so package deals sounds like a good idea


----------



## soccerdefence (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, $3 and less even has votes? I have never paid under $6.49 for a brom, but then again they only have mid sized broms, large and xlarge LOL.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Plants, like frogs are quality over quantity for me. I will pay more for top quality/clean/organic plants.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

I think people want them to be 3$ for broms  not how much they realli pay


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

stevendart14 said:


> I think people want them to be 3$ for broms  not how much they realli pay


i know i want them for $3!!!


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I get them at home depot and lows then I take the pups and cultivate them. I got 6 pups from one brom so far.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm in the same boat with Dean, except I have no idea what I'm doing/buying as I'm setting up my first viv but I found three pots of broms and each pot had three broms in it and most of those have several pups growing from them...each pot was $3...so I got 9 broms for $9 and that doesn't count all the pups. Of course I probably bought a run of the mill brom that's going to end up 3 feet tall and 4 feet wide and won't survive in a viv but you gotta start learning sometime and $9 bucks seemed like a cheap lesson.




Dean said:


> I get them at home depot and lows then I take the pups and cultivate them. I got 6 pups from one brom so far.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Usually at least 5 dollars for small rooted specimen, more for larger or rarer plants, although I have been selling UNROOTED PUPS from common broms for only $1.00. Customers have to keep in mind that it is unrooted and sometimes a plant won't root and they may lose it, so usually they get more than one, and if they order enough of them I will throw in an extra. I am mainly only doing that right now to clear out some room in my greenhouse since I have to move plants in because of the cold weather. Good, small, terarium compatible broms are hard to come by I am finding. I have been looking for a while for a good supplier of them to add to my store along with my tillandsias.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

For the few broms I actually bought I paid $5, but I met the herp keeper at the zoo and he gave me like 10 nice sized pups that he was going to throw out. Now I have more broms than I know what to do with.

Mike


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

The lowest I could sell some broms from one supplier is 8 dollars for viv size plants cant bigger ones be pruned down


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

No, a large brom cannot be pruned down. They are not like regular plants in that way. How would you prune it? It's not like it has a stalk or something that you could cut off to make the plant smaller. No, that has been my problem in finding decent broms, too. Plus, the larger they are, the more of a chance that the leaves will get broken in shipping, then your customers aren't happy and they want their money back. That's why I'm dealing only with pups from now on. Not very many people carry the true miniatures like people want for vivs, and if you find some for sell anywhere, you will pay a high price. You certainly won't find them at wholesale prices that you could resell. I'm sure there are people who know where to get some, but they are guarding their secret because they don't want competition.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Are you all kidding me or am I reading this wrong? Spring Valley Tropicals carries at least 2 miniatures, Neo. Chiquita Linda and Neo. Fireball. Neither of these plants get over fist size.

I'm shocked that one would ask if they can prune a brom and then find in the same thread that they are going to try and start a bromeliad business. Do you have any experience growing bromeliads? Any experience growing plants? Any experience growing bromeliads in terrariums?? This may be bias talking but I think the brom market is quite well cornered and taken care of, at least in this area. SVT, Joshs Frogs, Black Jungle and others all carry terrarium worthy bromeliads. Perhaps looking into other plant or terrarium areas would be better?? Do you have area to keep and grow them or would you be just ordering what you need and then shipping them right away?

Sorry if I come off harsh, I'm just confused and a bit shocked. Hopefully I'm just reading it wrong here.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

People are entitled to discuss in an open forum a way or ways to buy broms cheaper just like any other product. The problem is not finding small broms its cultivating them or buying them cheaper without inflated pricing and shipping, Its a worthwhile adult discussion without a harsh requirement.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I did get the impression that the poster has no experience growing broms, and should learn some more about them before trying to go into business selling them. One thing before going into business is that you need to research the market, and yes, there are already a lot of people selling broms. That is why I went into tillandsias. I didn't see very many people selling them like there are brom sellers. But that's fine, let him ask, that is the only way he will learn.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

avg here is about $15 each


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean said:


> People are entitled to discuss in an open forum a way or ways to buy broms cheaper just like any other product. The problem is not finding small broms its cultivating them or buying them cheaper without inflated pricing and shipping, Its a worthwhile adult discussion without a harsh requirement.


Never even hinted that people weren't entitled to discuss those types of things on this forum Dean. Glad you felt it necessary to point that out as its pretty important. I'm also not sure how much cheaper than $4 (retail) anyone can get without sacrificing quality, size or both.

Its good to see him asking and as I figured, I think I misinterpreted his implications. I am just surprised to see someone attempting to get into selling bromeliads when there are SO MANY vendors on this forum alone doing it unless it could be done in large scale in a greenhouse where one can propagate, cultivate and sell from their own stock rather than reselling. Believe you me, I have nothing against him going for it, I just think realistically there are other avenues of more profit concerning terrarium plants. However, if he's anything like me he'll do it anyway.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm with Antone on this one... Same with orchids, I always see people trying to sell orchids who don't have the first clue about growing them, they just see dollar signs and think they'll make a zillion dollars. I know a whole lot about orchids, and I've yet to make my first zillion. In fact, I can assure you it is a great way to lose money (slowly if you are lucky). My advice is to grow, learn, grow some more, learn some more, and then maybe by then if you aren't completely convinced you will lose money, start trying to sell plants.

I grow and sell bromeliads (through Josh's frogs), most of which are grown in my greenhouse and cut from established stock. My average retail price is around 5-6 bucks. I can't grow them fast enough to routinely wholesale them in my climate. I've spent a fair amount of time (but not as long as Antone!) collecting various bromeliads and growing them for a year or two before selling them, just to see how big they actually get. I can assure you that you get what you pay for. Mine are field tested, and more importantly I'm growing them pesticide free and with very minimal fertilization. You never know what you'll get when you are buying and reselling immediately, chances are they are loaded with pesticides if nothing else. I'm sure that the rest of the sponsors on the board who are selling broms are taking similar precautions.

If you find the right source and don't mind very low profit margins, you could possibly make a small profit buying in wholesale bromeliads and reselling them. I really don't think it is a great business model though. That is just my experience, yours may vary. I can only afford to do it because I also sell a lot of other plants, mainly orchids where the margins are a bit better. Now if I didn't spend around $1500 bucks a month heating my greenhouse in the winter, I might actually make money. Fortunately I'm blessed with near perfect summer growing climate for bromeliads, they grow like weeds once I get them outside into the shadehouse.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input from everyone and wouldnt call that input harsh more like honest. I was intersted in bromeliads as a hobby and small bussiness venture(something to spend time on). Nothing can be done going in head first thats why I came here for advice and I have came to the decision that i am not going to go into bussines with the broms. But I am going to become a collector I have been researching them and they are really interesting plants.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, in a couple of years, you should definitely re-consider your business idea. By that time you will have more bromeliads than you know what to do with! Little rascals grow pretty fast.

Rob


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Well, in a couple of years, you should definitely re-consider your business idea. By that time you will have more bromeliads than you know what to do with! Little rascals grow pretty fast.
> 
> Rob


SUPER ditto!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Rob, Antone, just got back from Costa Rica and man where there some nice Broms there, huge ones.

I recently purchased a decent collection, but it is to feed my Vivarium business more than anything.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought some at WalMart for 2.99. They had a good variety.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can someone please tell me when to separate the pups from the adult brom in order to start another plant? Also, will the parent brom live after removing the pups? They are potted in 3" peat pots (cut down to 3" high) with viv mix and grow quite well in all my dart & treefrog tanks. I also get most of my broms from WalMart, Lowe's & Home Depot for $6 to $3 and they fit very well in my 30g to 75g vivs. 
Thanks,
Karl


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

when it gets close to the size of the adult in height.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, Dean. I tried to research to get my answer but all I found was " when it's 2/3 the size of the original plant" and to "use an old butter knife" which does imply that the parent plant should continue to live after separation. Mine are about 1/2 the adult size so I'll be patient and do as you suggest.
I appreciate the help,
Karl


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Use an old butter knife? Awful... Use a sharp utility knife or a sharp pair of pruners. The cleaner the cut the better. It doesn't hurt to bleach or otherwise sterilize your tool between plants. Bleach is hard on tools, but viruses and other pathogens are worse on plants...

Cut pups when they are half size or bigger, is probably a good rule of thumb. You can cut them smaller and it usually works, but bigger plants establish quicker.

Whether or not the 'parent' plant survives is dependent on what it is. After flowering, some bromeliads will lose the growth that flowered (not all, and not always immediately). Some bromeliads, like Neo. Fireball clones, (usually) don't ever bloom. Or bloom very infrequently. You can get a lot of pups off of Fireballs. My rule of thumb is to leave at least two pups for every one I cut.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> ... My rule of thumb is to leave at least two pups for every one I cut.


Try removing them all and watch how much faster you get more. 

I keep all my fireballs pup free. I honestly have 2 or 3 mothers that I've gotten about 12 pups off of each over the last 8 mos b/c I cut them as soon as the rosette spreads. Give it a whirl, you'll be shocked.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Your helping the competition Antone! ha ha


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Rob & Antone,
Thanks for the advice! The type of Broms I buy at the chain stores are not at all identified and spread about 10-12" w/6-8" high growth. Hope the photos of my 55g attach ok (it's my first try at doing it here on DB).
I'll experiment with both of your advice on a couple of broms and see what works best. My viv conditions may not be the same as yours and I could easily get different results.
I really appreciate your help,
Karl


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got the brom deal of a lifetime today.....

$5 for what I *think* is a neo "pepper". I have one in my tank which is doing great, and bought another little pot of the same type from the same nursury....

It has the mother plant, and 12 pups! That's right.... 12 pups! Pups are throwing pups! 13 peppers for $5!

Can you match that price? I need some fireballs! hahahhahaahehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I can match it alright! *Waives fist*

Mywebbedtoes, ehh.... let 'em try. I don't think any of them are in cheater/witchcraft Florida weather like I am! Haha!


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I can match it alright! *Waives fist*
> 
> Haha!


LOL! hahahahehee!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Being a wholesale supplier for this and other stuff for over 30 years... Thinking a less than $3.00 brom from a huge-chain store is of any decent (non-chemically killed) variety is unrealistic.

Quality broms should be around $5-$8 - less means they are likely teeny, chemically treated, or worse - nearly dead. We experimented with home depot's $7.00 broms (the "nicer" ones) - 2 of the 5 rotted out on the inside in 2 weeks. And that was in perfect conditions. 

(no we do not sell to the public  )

I'm surprised I don't see more small species in vivs... (peanut/mexican ionantha) They wouldn't support tads too easily - but they'd do GREAT in a small viv.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Tell us more of these small Broms...please.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

There are a ton of diff "morphs" (for lack of a better word)... Some suppliers sell different colorings etc... BUT!

The smaller ionanthas are pretty cheap (usually $5.00 or less even)

These pics are off google - so I can't guarantee accuracy or anything. 








^^^ Peanut








^^^ Mexican








^^^ Fuego

Some cool Tillandsias imo are Bulbosa, Andreana, and hard Stricta... Plus the stuff you see on here every day.  But I like those little guys for some reason. I think they'd look bad ass in a viv! Plus you could take pics of your PDFs next to a peanut ionantha and post it as a "giant 7 inch PDF!" in comparison to the "normal brom".


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very cool. There was some nice mineratures in Costa Rica I saw.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooh that bottom one is nice Wayne.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I loved that one too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Very cool. There was some nice mineratures in Costa Rica I saw.


Those are all seedlings!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So what you are trying to say is they are all going to look like this?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> So what you are trying to say is they are all going to look like this?


Well I wouldn't say all of them but maybe the last one. That looks like a big Tillandsia or Vriesea.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It was just an example for size, not color. There were some beast down there. I was told the largest could hold up to 2 gallons of water. I don't know if that is true, a tour guide at Monte Verde told us that. But I saw plants 3' wide atleast.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> It was just an example for size, not color. There were some beast down there. I was told the largest could hold up to 2 gallons of water. I don't know if that is true, a tour guide at Monte Verde told us that. But I saw plants 3' wide atleast.


Its def. true. There are some that could hold probably upwards of 20 gals like Alcantarea imperialis.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Average
> 
> and what I'd like to pay, are different
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what I was gonna say


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Its def. true. There are some that could hold probably upwards of 20 gals like Alcantarea imperialis.


I read an article on a canopy study that foucsed on the ecosystem that all the water filled broms in a single area made up. I forget the quoted combined water volume but it litteraly made up a "wetland in the sky" it blew me away how much water was accounted for.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with the above statements, however I do not agree all pups are created equal. Some plants are just higher quality. I personally would not pay more than say $7 per pup, but I also would not have a problem paying $6 for quality plants. Generally they can be had for about $5 a peice, but don't write off a plant that is a little bit more than that as exorbident. I have bought $6 and $7 pups only to find they were infact puping themselves! So a little more can be worth it too. I have also paid less than $5 and gotten very young pups that were small. This isn't really a problem, but something to consider.

EDIT - Greg that is truley amazing, but I beleive it.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

well to be on the i paid higher side i recently paid almost 20 a pup for some. it also comes to what is avilble in your area and the cost of shipping and buying sight unseen.id love to see 5 buck broms but its gonna be a while untill canada catches up in that market.
craig


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I just ordered my first broms. I paid $8 each but I think they will certainly be worth every penny juding by the pics. I'm used to reefing, and paying about $30 a frag....so anything under that seems good to me....= P Especially for something that will grow out within a year and yield in multiples.


----------

